# Ziegler Ice Rider Marathon



## Veloziraptor (23. November 2005)

Hat jemand interesse, ist ja ganz in der Nähe? 

29.1.2006 
Schömberg/Lkr. Calw (Baden-Württemberg)

http://www.ice-rider.de/ice-rider.php (2005)
http://www.radsportakademie.de/index0.html (aktuell)


----------



## Levty (23. November 2005)

muss ich alles doppelt posten?
also mir scheint es so dass es ab 18 ist, und da kann ich leider nicht mitmachen, es seidenn ich irre mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (18. Dezember 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> also mir scheint es so dass es ab 18 ist, und da kann ich leider nicht mitmachen, es seidenn ich irre mich!



wie wäre es mit "in begleitung eines erziehungsberechtigten" ? würde mich bereit erklären, musst dann halt hinten dran bleiben!    oder ich an dir....

6.1. ist noch der snow- rider in augsburg, fährt da jemand mit?


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Dezember 2005)

also, der schwarzwald ist näher... aber ich bin grds. für alles offen. einen von den drei schnee - marathons, die im januar sind, will ich auf jeden fall mitnehmen.


----------



## Levty (18. Dezember 2005)

ich acuh
man, martin, schaff dir endlich icq an...
und pack beim koffer mit


----------



## BikerAndy (18. Dezember 2005)

Servus,
ich wär auch dabei (wenn es eben unter 18 geht). also bei dem am 29. weil am 6. kann ich nicht. Wir könnten ja als team veloziraptor fahrn also ich Lev und Jens??? Außerdem bräuchte ich dann noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit oder kommt man gut mit der bahn hin??
Gruß Andy


----------



## easymtbiker (18. Dezember 2005)

wie wäre es, wenn ihr euch einfach beim ibc dimb racing team anmeldet?  
ansonsten.... tja, pforzheim ist doch etwas näher, werde wohl schon mitfahren. bin mit auto unterwegs, hätte prinzipiell genug platz für 4-5 leute, der radträger packt gerade nur 2 bikes, vielleicht hab ich bis dorthin nen grösseren oder wir müssen bikes zerlegen  

ach ja, am 7.1. in hauenstein uphill- race: http://www.uphillrace.de/

@killuah: neee....icq.... dann kommm ich ja zu gar nix mehr!

ps:hab gerade den (traum-)partner für die tac gefunden!


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Dezember 2005)

Klingt alles sehr interessant. Ich kann leider erst sehr kurzfristig zusagen, weil ich ja im Januar umziehe. Aber wie gesagt, einer wird bestritten!!!!


----------



## BikerAndy (19. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
also weiß schon jemand ob es jetzt erst ab 18 ist oder nicht?? Ich glaub daran hängts nämlich bei mir und Lev ob wir mitfahrn!!!!  
Also ich wär dann dabei wenn es geht!!!
Gruß Andy


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Dezember 2005)

Ich werde heute abend mal ne eMail schreiben.


----------



## BikerAndy (19. Dezember 2005)

cool!!!  danke
Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Dezember 2005)

Also schießt mich tot, aber ich lese auf der Homepage folgendes:

Klasseneinteilung der Kurzdistanz
Männer/Frauen:
Hauptklasse: Jahrgang `87 bis `67
Masters : Jahrgang `66 und älter
JuniorenInnen: bis Jahrgang `88

Okay. Lev und Andy, ihr seit doch Jahrgang 88? Kurzstrecke ist okay. Mehr mache ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht, weil ich doppelte Rundkurze ermüdend finde  Das hat mir schon beim Weißwurstrennen die Motivation geraubt!

Alles klar oder noch Fragen?


----------



## Levty (19. Dezember 2005)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> JuniorenInnen: bis Jahrgang `88



spitze   
bin dabei! wieder die kurzstrecke abbolzen, muhahaha, freu mich hscon, und wenn nach den ersten 10km die zehen abgefroren sind, egal 

hey jens, haste nochn platz in deinem taxi? 

gruss, lev


----------



## wing (20. Dezember 2005)

Hat schon mal jemand daran teilgenommen? Gibts vielleicht irgendwo einen Erfahrungsbericht? Wir denken auch darüber nach, so ne Spaßveranstaltung Ende Januar hat schon was   

Grüßle

wing


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Dezember 2005)

Erfahrungsbericht? Keine Ahnung. Einfach hinkommen und mitfahren. Wird schon gut. Aus Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, daß der Januar der kältste Monat ist   

@ Lev: Sobald ich in der Rohrbacher Straße wohne schau ich mal in meinen Terminkalender und wenn ich kann nehme ich Dich selbstredend mit


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Januar 2006)

also wie gesagt, ich wollte auch mitfahren.... bei 2 euro nachmeldegebühr tendiere ich aber eher zum  zahlen vor ort!

um 10h gehts los, wir sollten zum anmelden um 8h dort sein, sprich so 7h hier losfahren... oje, ist das unmenschlich früh! ich biete 3 mfg- plätze an, lev und andy haben sich schon angemeldet und jens indirekt, sprich alle plätze sind dann schon weg  

erfahrungsberichte: ich halte mich an die berichte vom snowrider in augsburg und würde vermuten, dass die sache auch zu 98% auf eis stattfinden wird, sprich ich fahre mit spikes!

weiterhin hab ich heute noch drivinghorst informiert, er wird hoffentlich auch antreten!

ich werde 2 runden fahren, nur damit lev mich nicht schlagen kann! jaja, lev, ich weiss, du fährst schneller wie ich.....


----------



## Levty (16. Januar 2006)

Ich schneller als Du? Hm, naja ich weis nicht... Wird sich in Duisburg zeigen, es seiden du kneifst (mist, jetz fährste sicher mit  ). Juhu, ich darf in Maddins Partybus mitfahren  

Melde mich auch vor Ort an. Gruss Lev.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerAndy (16. Januar 2006)

Servus,
ok dass der lev die "kleine" runde net allein fahren muss werd ich dann wohl mit ihm fahren wobei mitfahren ja zu viel gesagt ist da er eh schneller sein wird als ich. 
Muss schauen dass ich auch noch wenigstens fürs hinterrad spikes hinbekomme(marke eigenbau wie der lev)
Ok des mit der Mitfahrgelegenheit ist dann auch geklärt wenn der martin mir n platz in seinem Bus anbietet  !!!!
Gruß Andy


----------



## Levty (16. Januar 2006)

Tjaaa, ich zieh vorne/hinten eigenbau Spikes an 
Aber ob ich schneller bin? Hm, weis nicht, die einzige Sorge ist dass wenn ich hinfallen sollte, dass ich cniht auf meinem Reifen lande.

Gruss, Lev.


----------



## easymtbiker (16. Januar 2006)

BikerAndy schrieb:
			
		

> Muss schauen dass ich auch noch wenigstens fürs hinterrad spikes hinbekomme(marke eigenbau wie der lev)



na, dann wünsch ich euch viel spass beim bohren, schrauben reindrehen , abzwicken usw. ich scheint ja viel zeit zu haben...   ich hätte da ne schnellere alternative: ihr kommt bei uns im betrieb vorbei, um die fräs- und  drehmaschinen sind bis freitag immer jede menge späne, ihr müsst nur n paar mal drum rum fahren, schon habt ihr prima spikes!   

meine spikes sollten eigentlich heute kommen... paket war da, ich machs auf und es ist natürlich alles drin ausser die spike- reifen! naja, werde mich da gleich morgen früh beschweren


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo. Erst mal sorry für meine lange Abstinez. Mein Fahrrad ist hin (Dämpfer) und ich dementsprechend gefrustet. Zudem habe ich keine flatrate mehr und folglich bin ich viel zu selten im Netz.

Punkt 1: Ich will mit, hab mich sogar schon angemeldet. Nur: Bis wann muß das Geld da sein. Kann mir evtl. einer ne Mail an [email protected] mit Kontodaten und Überweisungsschluß schicken. Hier in der Uni läßt es sich so schlecht surfen.

Punkt 2: Ich muß irgendwie hinkommen. Ich hab zwar ein Auto, würde aber auch gerne an einer Fahrgemeinschaft teilnehmen. Hädbänger, der Lev hat gesagt Du hast nen Bus. Würdest Du mich mitnehmen.

Punkt 3: Das Dämpferteil muß leider spezialangefertigt werden. Nicht nur weil VOTEC pleite ist, sonder weil das Originalteil schxxxe ist. Ich hoffe, daß es rechtzeitig fertig ist.

Bis dahin. Jens.


----------



## BikerAndy (17. Januar 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> na, dann wünsch ich euch viel spass beim bohren, schrauben reindrehen , abzwicken usw. ich scheint ja viel zeit zu haben...   ich hätte da ne schnellere alternative: ihr kommt bei uns im betrieb vorbei, um die fräs- und  drehmaschinen sind bis freitag immer jede menge späne, ihr müsst nur n paar mal drum rum fahren, schon habt ihr prima spikes!



Servus,
also ich würde es nicht so ausdrücken dass ich ZUVIEL zeit hab sondern einfach ZUWENIG GELD ^^
dein vorschlag mit den spänen klingt echt nett aber wer weiß wie lang das hält da bohr und schraub ich lieben n bischen!!! 
Gruß Andy


----------



## Levty (17. Januar 2006)

BikerAndy schrieb:
			
		

> dein vorschlag mit den spänen klingt NICHT gut aber wer weiß wie lang das hält da bohr und schraub ich lieben n bischen!!!
> Gruß Andy


Genau Späne rostet, und auf 30km reicht das nicht 

Da bohr ich lieber, immerhin HABE ich Spikes


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Januar 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau Späne rostet,



wir haben auch alu- und edelstahlspäne, musst halt beim rumfahren die richtigen spänehaufen erwischen!  

ansonsten bin ich immer noch spikeslos... h&s kann nicht liefern  naja, aber wenn es so bleibt wie heute, dann muss man ja eher ne regenkombi mitnehmen.

@jens: du bist dabei und der bus somit voll! 

ich hab cd/mp3- player zu bieten, ihr könnt also für die fahrt eure lieblingsmukke mitnehmen, die dann allesamt nicht gespielt wird!


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Januar 2006)

he cool. perfekt. wegen dem treffpunkt postest du noch mal was?

bin mal gespannt. mein fahrrad ist seit einem monat hin und ich habe mir die langeweile mit schwimmen und joggen vertrieben. also entweder kacke ich beim marathon total ab, oder das war die beste strategie und ich zieh voll durch. mal schaun.

wenn alles gut geht, bin ich pünktlich ab montag wieder einsatzbereit und werde vor dem rennen noch mal paar kilometer schrubben.

ach ja. wegen der fahrradmitnahme. ich könnte noch einen dachträger anbieten der grds. auf jede dachkonstruktion passen sollte. ansonsten halt zerlegen.

reifen? spikes? ihr macht mir angst. also, vorsichtshalber drehe ich mir evtl. auch mal paar schrauben in meine alten BIG JIMs tendiere aber zu den NOBBYs.

lieblingsmucke? bwahahaha. das lieber hädbänger war ein fehler. ich bringe meine heavy metal sammlung mit. wobei, wenn dein nic nur halb so viel hält, wie er verspricht, solltest du ja nicht ganz abgeneigt sein 

bis dahin.


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Januar 2006)

un leute, wie stehen die aktien? alle fit? lev, sieht dein fuss wieder normal aus? und jens, das votec wieder reanimiert?

wo sollen wir uns treffen, wo wohnt ihr? ich konkret in neuenheim. lev in rohrbach. sollen wir uns irgendwo beim mediamarkt treffen, in der nähe des bab- zubringers? so 6:45 bis 7:00 sollten wir los. dann gibt es auf der hinfahrt exklusiv für euch ein frühstück bestehend aus euren mitgebrachten brötchen! 




			
				jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja. wegen der fahrradmitnahme. ich könnte noch einen dachträger anbieten der grds. auf jede dachkonstruktion passen sollte. ansonsten halt zerlegen.


passt der auch auf n hubdach? 
ne, wenn alles klappt hab ich morgen abend n 3-fach heckträger, das 4. bike klemmt sich dann jemand untern arm



			
				jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> reifen? spikes? ihr macht mir angst. also, vorsichtshalber drehe ich mir evtl. auch mal paar schrauben in meine alten BIG JIMs tendiere aber zu den NOBBYs.


naja, ich befürchte, dass spikes die bessere wahl sind, aber mal abwarten.



			
				jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> lieblingsmucke? bwahahaha. das lieber hädbänger war ein fehler. ich bringe meine heavy metal sammlung mit. wobei, wenn dein nic nur halb so viel hält, wie er verspricht, solltest du ja nicht ganz abgeneigt sein



ich höre gerade pausenlos bad religion an, wird sich bis zum woe wohl nicht ändern....


----------



## BikerAndy (23. Januar 2006)

Hi,
also ich bin grad noch am spax in die reifen schrauben  aber sieht gut aus soweit!!!!
ja gut mit dem treffpunkt muss ich evtl. noch abklären ob mich jemand von meinen eltern hinfahren kann. Also ich wohn auch net viel weiter weg aber ich weiß net was die spike reifen so zu asphalt sagen?? Was meinst du martin?? wohne eben aufm emmertsgrund und da runter auf asphalt sieht nicht so gut aus mit spikes!!!! Also ich werd noch bescheid geben wie ich hinkomme aber ich werde auf jeden fall da sein 
Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (23. Januar 2006)

also wenn  keine besseren vorschläge oder einwände kommen würde ich 6:45h am mediamarkt- parkplatz vorschlagen.

mit spikes auf strasse... ich hab leider auch keine erfahrung, meine sind noch nicht da....  die gekauften haben anscheinden 20% weniger grip auf strasse, wie sich deine selbstgebasteltern verhalten kann ich dir aber nicht prophezeien.

ich werde auf jeden fall auch n satz stollenreifen mitnehmen. klar- pumpe ist sowieso dabei.

6:45h.... man, ist das früh   wie wäre es, wenn wir vor ort übernachten? der bus hat standheizung....


----------



## Levty (24. Januar 2006)

gut, 6:45 mediamark kirchheim, richtig!?
Haha, martin ohne spikes, martin ohne spikes.
aber mal abwarten. evtl brauch man keine spikes. laut wetterbericht ist 0cm schnee... ich pack jedenfalls meine normalen reifen auch ein.

dort übernachten? neeeeh. wozu auch?! ich will nach hause in mein warmes bettchen 

gruss, lev


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Januar 2006)

Alla. Im VOTEC ist ein neuer Bolzen drinne. Ich war kurzzeitig am Durchdrehen, weil kein Fachhändler mir helfen wollte - ja "wollte", weil die VOTEC Schwinge ist ja bekanntlich auch in STEVENS und VOITLS verbaut. Also hab ich selbst gedreht.  

Ich war gestern dann auf´n Königsstuhl. Olla. Hoch auf den DH Trail ging! Runter auf der Waldautobahn... Ist mittlerweile eher eine Bopp Bahn. 3 cm Eispanzer auf ca. 1,5 km. Aber geflogen bin ich erst, als ich abgestiegen bin 

Okay, zum Wesentlichen!

6:45. Okay. MediaMarkt Kirchheim? Ähhh. Ist das der am Familla Zentrum oder der an der derzeitigen Baustelle?

Ich habe mir 200 4x16 Sperrholzschrauebn geholt und werde heute abend schrauben (in Erinnerung an die KS Afahrt). Bin aber noch am Schwanken, ob meine Conti Explorer oder Schwalbe Big Jim für herhalten müssen. Beide sind eigentlich fertig. Aber wird schon.

Alla. Bis Sonntag um 6:45.

@ Lev: Schick mir doch gerade ne SMS, welcher Mediamarkt gemeint ist, oder hol mich ab  

Ach ja. Wenn Du das nächste mal die 3 einholen willst, erwarte ich ein bißchen mehr Power


----------



## easymtbiker (24. Januar 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, martin ohne spikes, martin ohne spikes.


sooooo???? also an deiner stelle würde ich dein maul nich so weit aufreissen.... da ist doch heute n paket angekommen, muss nur noch von der post geholt werden... oje, unsere post mit ihren ach so kundenfreundlichen öffnungszeiten....

also bis zum woe wirds nicht schneien, das ist auch nicht das problem, sondern der schnee, der vor 3 wochen gefallen ist und jetzt als eispanzer auf den wegen liegt. naja, mal vor ort schauen, wäre natürlich nett, wenn die veranstalter sagen würden, wie die strecke assieht.

ja, ich meinte den medaimarkt richtung kirchheim, direkt neben dem teufel. wie gesagt, alternative möglich. muss nur jemand sagen!

fährt eigentlich noch jemand ausser mir langstrecke? wartet ihr dann auf mich und fahrt nicht direkt heim? *grins* eingentlich sollte ich auch kurz fahren, ich komme dann bestimmt in die top ten! zumindest sind bisher noch nicht mehr gemeldet.....


----------



## BikerAndy (24. Januar 2006)

Hi,
jo also wir könnten uns doch auch in rohrbach treffen, da wir eh alle drei aus rohrbach sind. Dann hab ich auch kein problem mit meinen spikes und dem teer!! 
Also vorschlag meinerseits und auch vom Lev wäre Familla?? selbe uhrzeit natürlich!!
Wegen dem wetter: also ich denk mal ich werde am freitag mal da anrufen und nachfragen wies aussieht ich schreib dann noch was heir ins forum damit ihr bescheid wisst!!!
Gruß Andy


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Januar 2006)

ok, umdisoniert, dann lasst uns beim famila rohrbach treffen, am besten ganz am anfang, wenn es zu dem gewerbegebiet rein geht, in der nähe der strab- haltestelle. ich schick euch gleich noch meine mobil- nr, werde versuchen das ding auch mitzunehmen. und vielleicht schalt ich es auch ein 
6:45h immer noch ok?


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Januar 2006)

Hab heute meine Selbstbau Spikes eingeweiht. Also auf der Straße höre ich mich an wie eine ganze Panzerkollone. Der Rollwiederstand liegt irgendwo bei Sekundenkleber und die Schrauben sind schon gut runde vom Straßenbelag. Hätte ich die 140,- wurde ich mir auch Profi Spikes holen, aber die hab ich halt nicht.

Am Berg sieht das schon ein bißchen besser aus. Man kommt gut hoch und hat gut Grip. Der DH Pfad war heute mein Ziel - ich muß aber zugeben, daß ich dann doch gekniffen habe, nachdem ich den einen Trail hochschieben musste. Wenn einmal die Puste raus ist, kommt man einfach nicht mehr auf's Bike. Also bin ich den Chickenweg hoch und konnte so zumindest mal das Verhalten auf Eis testen. Auch hier benötigt man noch einiges an fahrerischen Geschick. Aber man kommt voran.

Ich nehme auf jeden Fall meine NOBBYs mit und hoffe, daß es trocken genug wird - was aber illusiorisch ist. 

Sonntag, 6:45, Media Markt (Familla Zentrum). Okay, ich weiß zwar noch nicht, wie man da mit dem Rad hinkommt, ich werde aber nen Weg finden.


----------



## Levty (26. Januar 2006)

Will ja niemanden hier enttäuschen, aber das hier hab ich in einem anderen Forum gefunden.

 Rutschpartie vom Feinsten


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Januar 2006)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich die 140,- wurde ich mir auch Profi Spikes holen,


 140 euro ? willst du reifen mit vergoldeten spikes holen?  also beim h&s wurden die für 70 angeboten, gabs dann aber nich, habs jetzt über ebay gekauft, 80 euro. nach meinen 5 stürzen gestern abend (8cm neuschnee- darunter spiegelglatte eisschicht! ) werde ich die investition nie bereuen! anders heisst es halt: im winter nur auf strasse fahren.... 
meine sind heute auch angekommen, mann, sind die schwer! morgen werden die gleich ausprobiert.
also nach dem schnee gestern, der bis zum sonntag bestimmt spiegelglatt gefahren wird, prophezeie ich euch zu 100% eis!

ok, übertreibts nicht heute abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerAndy (27. Januar 2006)

Servus,
also noch mal ne kurze frage nehmt ihr(martin und jens) noch normale reifen neben den spike reifen mit?? Weil ich spiele mit dem gedanken noch normale reifen mitzunehmen!! Lev war sich schon zimlich sicher noch seien bettys einzupacken!! Platz im Bus für ein paar drahtreifen haben wir ja noch oder ???
Meine eigenbau spikes werden morgen auch mal probe gefahren mal sehen was die taugen!!!
Gruß Andy


----------



## Levty (27. Januar 2006)

martin, erhoff dir nicht zu viel von den spikes auf eis. bin gestern den stuhl nicht hochgekommen, da pulverschnee auf der cm dicken eissischt lag (bin mit spikes gefahren). konnte man sofort knicken. wenn der schnee jedoch plattgetretten/fahren ist, wie heute, kann man mit 2.4" relativ gut fahren. also ich hatte den eindruck heute. ich finde die spikereifen die ich hab (2.1"/2.2") sind zu dünn... muss dann mit "unterdruck" fahren 

ich zieh die spikes am SO auf, pack aber die betty ein. will mir die strecke vor ort anschauen. 
meine sind ja faltbar, aber andy wollte ja nicht auf mich hören... hat sich draht geholt...

gruss, lev. und bestaunt meine neue signatur


----------



## drivingghost (28. Januar 2006)

orange


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Januar 2006)

also ihr dürft nicht nur n 2. satz reifen mitnehmen, ich empfehle es euch sogar! platz ist dafür noch genug im auto (notfalls muss halt einer stehen  -der fahrer?) ne standpumpe nehme ich auf jeden fall mit sowie meinen kompletten werkzeugkoffer. noch n racer- tipp: ich pack vorher immer einen rucksack mit duschzeug und frischen  klamotten, dann reicht nach dem rennen  ein griff und ab unter die dusche.

spikeverhalten.... werde meine heute n bisschen testen und dann meinen senf dazu geben. klar, wenn unter neuschnee kein eis ist sind dicke stollenreifen auf jeden fall besser, aber bei eis gibts keine alternative.
naja, morgen sind wir um eine erfahrung schlauer


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Januar 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> orange


deine auffassungsgabe am frühem samstag morgen ist unglaublich!


----------



## Levty (28. Januar 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> orange



DarkOrange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (28. Januar 2006)

ok, spiketest erfolgreich absolviert! ok,  bergauf sind die reifen echt ne quälerei, aber sonst auf allen winter- untergründen  sehr souverän! ich liebe schon das geräusch, wenn sich die spikes auf steine oder im eis festkrallen  !
bin auf dem weissen stein gewesen, dort, wo es mich am donnerstag reingeschlagen hat und heute immer volle kontrolle übers bike. treppentauglich sind die reifen auch. einzig meine hr- felgenbremse macht mir noch sorgen.... im schnee echt totalausfall....


----------



## BikerAndy (28. Januar 2006)

hi, 
heut auch noch n kleine runde mit meinen spikes gefahren hat mcih auch echt überrascht also runter bin ich echt sicher gefahren kann man nix sagen  
gut hoch is halt schon echt heftig hätt ich net gedacht das es so schwer geht aber besser so als das man keinen gripp hat!!
Ok morgen dann um 6:45 beim famila wird dann auch lustig mit 2 reifen um den hals vom emmertsgrund runter zu fahren !!!
dann geht heut mal nicht zu spät ins bettchen dass wir alle morgen fit sind 
Gruß Andy


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2006)

Hi leutz
Viel Glück und viel Spaß 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## drivingghost (29. Januar 2006)

Danke


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Januar 2006)

Glückwunsch nach Neckargerach!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (29. Januar 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch nach Neckargerach!



Kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## drivingghost (29. Januar 2006)

Danke Euch zwei. Wer bist Du denn, monstergtreiber?


----------



## Levty (29. Januar 2006)

> anke Euch zwei. Wer bist Du denn, monstergtreiber?



Die Antwort: monstergtreiber


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Januar 2006)

gratulation auch von mir, ramin!  
ps: ich bin martin, wir haben uns vorhin am rennen etwas  

klasse auch platz 2 von andi und 3 von lev! 

ps2: was machen mit einem gewonnenem bierfass? vielleicht hilft das folgende bild weiter:


----------



## Levty (29. Januar 2006)

bin dabei 
aber du hast ja dein "minikasten". also, schönen abend noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (29. Januar 2006)

Ich bin verwirrt. Ob das daran liegt, dass ich 5l Bier intus habe?
Ich hoffe, es endet nicht wie bei Dir:




Durch die Gegend rennen und brüllen: "Ich bin Martin, das lebende Fahrrad".


----------



## Levty (29. Januar 2006)

hahaha wie geil^^


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (30. Januar 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Euch zwei. Wer bist Du denn, monstergtreiber?



War gestern auch beim Ice-Rider, hab allerdings das Feld von hinten angeschoben  War aber trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen) schwer beindruckt von deiner Leistung ***RESPEKT***  

Grüße von der Alb
Monster Q Treiber


----------



## drivingghost (30. Januar 2006)

Ah, von der Alb. Ein Kuhtreiber. 
Mensch Junge, hättest ja mal auf Dich aufmerksam machen können. Ist doch immer wieder nett, Leute aus dem Forum kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. Januar 2006)

Gääähhhhn. So auch wieder wach 

Ich fand das Rennen echt cool und bin mit meinem 9. Platz sehr zufrieden. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß man mit 2 Litern Bier und 1 Stunde Schlaf noch solche Top Formen hinbekommt. 

Respekt an Ramin, der schon nach 2 Metern weg war. Ich konnte zwar das Führungsteam bis zum ersten Anstieg noch sehen, dann hatte meine Leber aber das arge Bedürfnis danach zu kotzen 

Bis zum nächsten Rennen. Dann ohne Bier, ohne Selbstbau Spikes und für'n Lev mit vielen Ersatzteilen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Januar 2006)

Was haste denn wieder angestellt, Killuah? Biste wieder auf Felgen ins Ziel gekommen?


----------



## Levty (30. Januar 2006)

Auf einer  Scheiss IRC Reifen, aber immerhin haben die mit einem Luftdruck von 0,5 Bar 12km bis zum Ziel ausgehalten 
Hab die Dinger in die erste Mülltonne geworfen. Pfui. Nie wieder!


----------



## BikerAndy (30. Januar 2006)

Servus,
also echt klasse ausflug in den schwarzwald mit den kollegen Jens Martin und Lev. Schon allein die fahrt in martins bus war echt cool (genauso wie die dauernden kommentare vom lev über martins heiligen bus mal sehen wie der lev zu den nächsten rennen kommt^^ )
Also war n echt schönes rennen obwohl meine form nciht gerade überagend war lag aber zum teil auch an den selbstbau spikes die echt brutal zu fahren waren!!
Auch von mir noch mal glückwunsch an ramin echt super leistung 
Gruß Andy


----------



## drivingghost (30. Januar 2006)

Bitte nicht, ich werde ja ganz rot. 

Mein Respekt gebührt jedoch Lev. ~13km mit Plattfuß FAHREN. Das würde ich nie schaffen. Ich würde das Rad wütend ins nächse Gebüsch werfen und warten bis das Streckenmopped kommt.

Heute hat es hier um die 6 Grad + gehabt. Zum Glück nicht gestern, Schneematsch und darunter Eis... PFUI.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (30. Januar 2006)

haha, scheiss mopeds. ist 5 mal an mir vorbei gefahren, und ich dann an ihm, weil er immer auf die letzten gewartet hat. und dann hat der mich wieder überholt, boa hat das gestunken. und als ich ihn lieb angekugt hab, ob er mir sein VR leiht, zuckte er nur die achseln...

naja. fahren auf einem "reifen" mit einer singletrack felge geht, ist ja breit genug, und den reifen ("reifen") wollte ich noch ein wenig quälen 

gruss, lev

ps: ramin, das angebot gilt immer noch, du machst den helm doch eh kaputt, kannst meine tolle brille haben


----------



## drivingghost (31. Januar 2006)

Brillen mache ich auch kaputt. Von daher bleibt der Helm bei mir. Außerdem ist der Helm orange


----------



## Levty (31. Januar 2006)

;-)


----------



## Veloziraptor (31. Januar 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Brillen mache ich auch kaputt. Von daher bleibt der Helm bei mir. Außerdem ist der Helm orange



Entweder ein verkappter Oranier Holland Fan oder ein Kind der Panton Ära


----------



## easymtbiker (31. Januar 2006)

@ jens: klasse leistung, und das mit deinem restalkohl. und ich dachte, du wärst so untrainiert?




			
				BikerAndy schrieb:
			
		

> kommentare vom lev über martins heiligen bus mal sehen wie der lev zu den nächsten rennen kommt^^ )


ich bin ja kein unmensch, klar darf lev wieder mitfahren! sogar auf einem ehrenplatz: ganz, ganz hinten, auf dem radträger!   da kann er dann aufpassen, dass sein rad nich runter fällt und muss sich nicht alle 2 min panisch umdrehen!


----------



## Veloziraptor (2. Februar 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> @ jens: klasse leistung, und das mit deinem restalkohl. und ich dachte, du wärst so untrainiert?



Siehe oben. Ich sagte ja, entweder zieh ich alle mit meinem Schwimm-Jogging-Training ab, oder ich gehe unter. Für mein Pegel habe ich nen sehr sehr guten Mittelweg gefunden. 

Wie lange ist jetzt eigentlich Pause. Ich glaube die nächsten VEranstaltungen sind erst Anfang April, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerAndy (2. Februar 2006)

hi,
Jo ende april kommt eher hin
hier zum beispiel kellerwald-bikemarathon
Gruß Andy


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Februar 2006)

einen sehr geilen marathon gibts am 18.3.:
http://nyx.at/canary/show_page.php?pid=265

ich werde allerdings nicht mit dem bus hinfahren, kann also keine mfg anbieten.... (ausser bis zum flughafen)


----------



## drivingghost (2. Februar 2006)

Pft. Ist Dir das Wetter in Deutschland wohl nicht schön genug.


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Februar 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Pft. Ist Dir das Wetter in Deutschland wohl nicht schön genug.


ab  einem gewissen alter fühlt man sich im winter in südlichen gefilden einfach wohler.... weisst doch: kanaren = rentnerparadies!


----------



## drivingghost (3. Februar 2006)

Dir sei vergeben.


----------

